# Apartment



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

I live in an apartment so filling up my balcony with a bunch of dishes pointed at various birds is not an option. plus i have about $400-$500 to spend on a system so a motor is definitely in the cards. here is the system I am looking to set up:

motorized 30" dish w/single lnb
pansat 2500a

now on the railing of the balcony i already have my directv dish and i am planning on keeping that for the wife (fta while cool, is just not wife friendly)

My question is... is the concrete filled bucket with pole sticking out of it a viable option for a 30" dish? I am hoping so. We rarely go out there and there is a lot of room there so it will not get physically moved by us. the balcony is pretty well shielded from wind and weather as well, and i have a VERY awesome view of the entire southern sky (i am in central illinois)

I am planning on decorating the bucket with plants or something to keep the apartment complex off my back, but there is not much they can really say, I am allowed to have as many dishes as i want as long as they are in my area and not protruding into any areas not controlled by myself.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

GutBomb said:


> My question is... is the concrete filled bucket with pole sticking out of it a viable option for a 30" dish? I am hoping so. We rarely go out there and there is a lot of room there so it will not get physically moved by us. the balcony is pretty well shielded from wind and weather as well, and i have a VERY awesome view of the entire southern sky (i am in central illinois)


I can't necessarily speak for a 30" But I have a SuperDish which is a 36" elliptical and it shakes very thouroughly in moderate wind. It is pole mounted in the ground and secured by a concrete. Now I haven't had any issues loosing signal in wind...yet,...but I'd have to assume that a large bucket secured antenna may shift during moderate to high winds. If you are good in the realignment department and can live with this inconvenience your golden.

Jason


----------



## pluto (Jul 2, 2004)

GutBomb said:


> My question is... is the concrete filled bucket with pole sticking out of it a viable option for a 30" dish? I am hoping so. We rarely go out there and there is a lot of room there so it will not get physically moved by us. the balcony is pretty well shielded from wind and weather as well, and i have a VERY awesome view of the entire southern sky (i am in central illinois)
> 
> I am planning on decorating the bucket with plants or something to keep the apartment complex off my back, but there is not much they can really say, I am allowed to have as many dishes as i want as long as they are in my area and not protruding into any areas not controlled by myself.


I attached my 30" dish to a heavy concrete block and place it in my backyard on the ground surround it with a few blocks and some weigh
to hold it down in heavy wind. It worked out real well even in those
very windy days. I live in the Chicago area, and got the blocks from Home Depot.

Duke


----------



## GutBomb (Jun 17, 2004)

sounds good. do you have a motor on your dish pluto?


----------



## pluto (Jul 2, 2004)

GutBomb said:


> sounds good. do you have a motor on your dish pluto?


No I don't - and to clarify I attached the arm of the dish to the block so there is no need for a pole


----------

